# Aumentar amperaje a un cargador con el MC34063



## CO7vy (Jul 11, 2018)

Tengo un cargador de celular para auto es decir DC-DC que en su salida da 500miliamperes y necesito entre 2 y 3 amperes en su salida, he visto el datasheet del integrado y segun el fabricante se puede aumentar el amperaje con un transistor, pero segun leo hay que cambiar la bobina y en mi pais es muy dificil conseguir algo así, no existen tiendas de electrónica, les adjunto fotos del circuito, espero como siempre la colaboración de esta comunidad. Soy seguidor del foro y aficionado a la electrónica, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola, para lograr tu cometido hay que dimensionar varias cosas, además del transistor conmutador y devanado. La rectificación de salida, quizás aumentar el filtrado, engrosar las pistas donde circulará mayor corriente, cables, conector, etc.
Quizás debas pensar en reemplazar el dispositivo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2018)

Si fuera para pasar de 500 a 600mA, sería razonable. Pero multiplicar por seis la corriente iplica cambiar toda la etapa de potencia.
Yo creo que no te va a ser rentable modificar eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Consideremos que está en Cuba 

Como es un step down de 12 a 5 V me da la impresión que el inductor está solo de filtro final, así que posiblemente con un Mosfet adicional se podría.

Por favor *CO7vy *levanta y presenta el diagrama completo de dicha fuente.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 12, 2018)

Buenos días,

En un artículo de *iFixit* hacen un _teardown_ de un cargador USB para vehículos. Usa el mismo integrado pero en la versión *SMD*; ahí indican que aunque el integrado esté diseñado para trabajar a *1.5A* no es bueno sobrepasar los *700mA*.

Quizás haciendo lo que dice el datasheet de usar el IC sólo para el control de switcheo y usar un NPN como gestor de corriente no se corra el riesgo de quemar el integrado.

Saludos.,

*P.D.:* En el artículo está el esquemático completo, pero configurado a 700mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

12v to 5v DC high efficiency SMPS buck converter using 34063 IC.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 12, 2018)

O este ...choriado....este copiado de uno andando a 6V x 2A.






Ric.


----------



## CO7vy (Jul 12, 2018)

Gracias a todos por la respuesta tan rápida, como de costumbre, hoy levanto el circuito y lo subo, DOSMETROS si estoy en cuba, gracias por el diagrama, lo único que veo complicado de conseguir es la bobina ya que no tengo instrumento para poder medir algunas que pudiera recuperar de cacharros, pero tratare de hacer este, luego comento.

En realidad lo necesito para poner un viejo celular como cámara en el auto (dash cams). Pero recomiendan un cargador , para este móvil de al menos 2 amperes.


----------



## djyoan (May 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Consideremos que está en Cuba



Se pudiera crear una SMPS de tipo buck con un NE555  y "con fedback"?


Necesito modificar el ancho de pulso automáticamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2020)

La pata 5 modifica conjuntamente frecuencia y ciclo de trabajo  Si mirás los diagramas de arriba lo verás , aqui tenés otro :









						Convertidor Boost con circuito integrado 555 - Geek Factory
					

En esta entrada se proporcionan las nociones del funcionamiento de un convertidor boost y propondremos un diseño completo utilizando el circuito NE555.




					www.geekfactory.mx


----------



## CO7vy (May 28, 2020)

Gracias una ves más a todos, con lo del COVID19 realmente he estado liado en el trabajo, pero le dedico tiempo en una semana y despues comento, gracias reiteradas a todos por su ayuda.


----------

